# SX-40



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

Ladies and Gents,

I hear eveyone talking about the SX-40's. Excatly what are they?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

KieranBass said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I hear eveyone talking about the SX-40's. Excatly what are they?


an expensive addiction,

check out this thread http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=514


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Bling for fish, although they may also be found attached to mangroves, pontoons jettys, and all manner of underwater structure. Made by Marukyu (http://www.marukyu.com), branded as Ecogear in Australia. Not necessarily the best bream hardbody lure ever made, but so popular that in Ausbream polls they catch twice as many fish as other lures (ie more people use more often so they catch more)

Oddly enough, if you check the Marukyu website you won't find them. The 48F and 60F are there but not the 40F. My guess is that the 40F would outsell the other two at least 3 to 1 in Australia.

BTW, I recently bought one of their CK40F07 - chubby version of the sx40. Haven't given it a run yet. Looks very like a Jackall Chubby, which is another flavour of the month, or a Manns 5+. Will report how it goes when I try it.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

They are a hard body lure that costs anywhere from $15-$25. They are used for trolling mostly. And they catch alot of different speices of fish!!!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

an expensive addiction :lol: :lol:

Bling for fish :lol: :lol:

Another might be leverage for the wife - "ya can add to the collection if..."


----------



## KieranBass (May 23, 2006)

i brought 4 new lures from Amart today... 4 for $10

they might work they might not... may aswell give it a go


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

The 40s,48s and the 60s are easily the most productive lure I have ever used. I wouldn't put the yak in the water without at least a couple of each in my kit.

They are not cheap but I guess the questions is. Do youwant to catch fish - consistently or just drag a lure around in the hope that one might take it - one day.


----------

